
Show HN: VPC Design Studio – Subnet CIDR planning with Terraform/Pulumi code gen - houqp
https://houqp.github.io/vpcstudio/
======
ones_and_zeros
This is really well done. Really appreciate the Pulumi output option.

If we wanted to support vpc peering between accounts, is it a matter of copy
paste?

~~~
houqp
Yes, but you would have to add the AWS peering resource yourself, which is not
included in the generated code.

------
danenania
This is nice! Any plans to add CloudFormation output?

~~~
houqp
I probably wont have time to add it myself, but PRs welcome at
[https://github.com/houqp/vpcstudio](https://github.com/houqp/vpcstudio) :)

------
616c
I could not tell but some coworkers asked when I referenced it (saw it in a
lobste.rs post) if it supports terraform 0.12 and it seems you don't string
interpolation anywhere, so it seems it is compatible with, given the code, <
0.12.x and > 0.12.x because of exactly what syntax is needed for VPC stuff. Is
that correct?

~~~
houqp
That's right, the generated Terraform code is for > 0.12.x. That said, it's
pretty easy to change it to generate < 0.12.x by editing the templates at
[https://github.com/houqp/vpcstudio/blob/master/src/terraform...](https://github.com/houqp/vpcstudio/blob/master/src/terraform_view.ts).

